# fish Bloated



## tolkiennerd (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a female Dwarf neon raindow fish and a twiggcatfish that are bloated. any cure for this. both are still eating.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

The cure for bloat is to not feed them. If they are getting bloated you are feeding them too much. Stop feeding until they look thinner. You also want to make sure the temp of the tank is ideal. Lower temps than these species need will cause their digestive systems to work slower as fish cannot regulate their temperatures. Theire temperature qill be listed here: Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia praecox) Profile and Twig Catfish (Farlowella vittata) Profile


----------



## tolkiennerd (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info Ill try not feeding for abit and see what happens


----------

